

For instance, poets who previously received two dollars per line now get ten. - mynameishere
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poetry_(magazine)

======
mynameishere
This is basically an off-topic submission, but what the heck. In this age when
bankers are getting mega-million bonuses amid financial turmoil, let's not
forget that even poetry magazines with 200 million dollar balance sheets are
still paying pennies on the word.

